# I like rice



## Popeye (Jul 1, 2011)

As many of you know, my cell phone got a tad wet the other day. After about 40 hours burried in a bag of rice, it works again. Digital camera powers up and takes a picture but the lens is foggy and won't retract when turned off. It went back in the rice for another day. Hopefully that will be able to be saved too. It's not an expensive camera (Nikon CoolPix) but it was good enough for the types of pictures I take.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 1, 2011)

That is what happens when you text while urinating!


----------



## Popeye (Jul 1, 2011)

But at least I don't pee on my fingers.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jul 1, 2011)

I heard that helps get rid of bacteria and infections (peeing on fingers, not rice).


----------



## fender66 (Jul 1, 2011)

Great news Popeye!


----------



## Popeye (Jul 1, 2011)

SVOMike86 said:


> I heard that helps get rid of bacteria and infections (peeing on fingers, not rice).



I believe that is for your feet. Peeing on your fingers is the result of some other shortcoming. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 1, 2011)

These are really helping me out big time to 'stay on target'


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jul 1, 2011)

Pee on your feet? Hmm. That's just gross...


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jul 1, 2011)

> I believe that is for your feet. Peeing on your fingers is the result of some other shortcoming. I'm just sayin'.



Isn't that supposed to relieve the pain of a jellyfish sting?


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jul 1, 2011)

HAHA, I just remembered the scene in "Heartbreak Kid" about peeing on jellyfish stings. Thanks for making my day.


----------



## charlietuna (Jul 1, 2011)

Peeing on your feet (while in the shower :wink: ) DOES help control and get rid of athletes foot....yes, it may be kinda gross...but it does work (don't ask me how I know this)....

and yes, peeing on jellyfish stings works to quell the rash too....no personal experience, but lots of saltwater fishermen have told me (and even heard a lifeguard tell a woman on the beach that it would help)....


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 1, 2011)

Popeye.

I'll have to remember the rice trick fro wet phones, etc. 

Taking a leak on your feet: True sea story 

In '75 we were deployed to the Med, and while snorkeling in Ibiza, Spain, marina, I stepped on a Sea Urchin, which wasn't a lot of fun after the oain kicked-in. Got back to the ship, and the Corpsman had me soak my foot in a mixture he made from powdered vinegar (yeah, it sounds strange), and water. It helped greatly. Afterwards, he told me I could have pissed on my foot and it would have helped also.


----------



## BassinChris (Jul 1, 2011)

i learned 2 new things from this post. i didnt know rice could help a wet cell. very cool. and peeing on your foot helps athletes foot. gross but cool.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 1, 2011)

And that peeing on your fingers is something totally different.


----------



## BassinChris (Jul 1, 2011)

i dont think i wanna pee on my hands


----------

